

Oz magazine publisher Felix Dennis dies - iamben
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27972771

======
michaelgrafl
Makes me kind of sad. Don't really know what kind of person he was, but I read
his book "How to Get Rich" a few years ago and found it amusing. It had a
certain juvenile charm with undertones of regret. Judging from that he seemed
like a mischievous, playful guy that I would have certainly enjoyed hanging
out with from time to time.

~~~
jtakkala
I had the fortune of meeting Felix a couple of years ago. I bumped into him at
a small tailor off Carnaby Street in London. I wouldn't have recognized him if
it weren't for the shop owner. He had lost a significant amount of weight due
to cancer and was out purchasing a new set of suits. He was in good spirits
however, boasting that he had beaten cancer, and was on his way to pick up one
of the last hand made Maybach cars.

I told him I had read his book and that I'm an aspiring entrepreneur, and so
he proceeded to give me some advice, saying: "the right time to start a new
venture is now", "go out and just do it". As we parted ways he tapped me on
the shoulder and said, "go and do it, when you leave this shop go and register
your business right now and start it. Don't delay. The right time is now."

Edit: I was just reminded that although he was filthy rich (as he described
himself), he was also frugal in some ways and always after a deal. When we
met, he mentioned that he had been wearing his suit for 20 years, but it no
longer fit due to his illness, and so if I recall correctly, he bought at
least 3 new suits from the tailor on that day. He would walk also around
Central London, with his offices in Soho, and as of 2012 did not own a mobile
phone.

~~~
iamben
From the man himself:

Good fortune? The fact is The more that you practise, The harder you sweat,
The luckier you get.

Ideas? We've had 'em Since Eve mated Adam, But take it from me Execution's the
key.

The money? Just pester A likely investor. To get what you need You toady to
greed.

The talent? Go sign it! But first, wine and dine it. It's tedious work With a
talented jerk.

Good timing? To win it You gotta be in it. Just never be late To quit or cut
bait.

Expansion? It's vanity! Profit is sanity. Overhead begs To walk on two legs.

The first step? Just do it And bluff your way thru' it. Remember to duck! God
speed... and good luck!

------
eterm
I read his book, "How to get rich" which wasn't at all a 'get rich quick' book
like the title may have sounded. It was actually a pretty interesting look
into starting and building business, albeit with a very healthy dollop of
survivorship bias.

~~~
bennesvig
Just reviewing my notes from that book now. Great read. "Anyone not busy
learning is busy dying."

------
iamben
I was lucky enough to meet him a few times and see him perform (his poetry) on
his "Did I mention the free wine?" tours. He had a team and sommelier travel
around the country by coach and he flew in and home by helicopter for every
performance. The wine cost more than the ticket price and the proceeds went to
his charity.

He was a wonderful eccentric who achieved so much (and got into a lot of
trouble). As a number in this thread have said "How to get rich" is a
marvellous book that's definitely worth a read. His poetry is fantastic (look
on his website!) as well. Definitely a sad day.

~~~
thesehands
Funny to read this, I was one of the 6-7 sommeliers that did these events
(despite not being a sommelier). He was very quick to compliment all, and very
friendly to chat to.

------
kristiandupont
This is very sad. If anyone hasn't, I highly recommend you listen to his
poetry. My favorite is this one:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olHlTM31OKY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olHlTM31OKY)
but the TED talk is probably the most famous:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/publisher_felix_dennis_odes_to_vic...](https://www.ted.com/talks/publisher_felix_dennis_odes_to_vice_and_consequences)

It reveals the thoughts and vulnerabilities of a very accomplished man who
lived a life of extremes.

------
oz
I would have loved to meet him.

Like many of the commenters here, I found his "How To Get Rich" inspirational,
thought-provoking and endearing. I read a lot of books targeted at
entrepreneurs, and they're mostly fluff. But Felix's writing is honest: He
literally begins the book by trying to convince you not to make the attempt!
But, like any wise uncle, he recognizes that any person reading a book
entitled "How To Get Rich" doesn't want to hear that, and proceeds to tell you
that mere desire is not enough; you need compulsion. Stamina. He tells you
plainly that the getting of wealth builds a sort of armour around your heart -
a 'carapace', I think is the word he used. You'll probably lose your family.

But he also tells you the joys of wealth. The jets (rented, of course: "if it
flies, floats, or fornicates - rent; don't buy"). The Rolls Royces. First
editions of antique books. Chateau d'Yquem.

And then tells you just as plainly that he would give it ALL up, if he could
get his youth back. Time.

I've long believed that you should add some books to your calendar, as a
recurring reminder, may be once or twice, to re-read them. "How To Get Rich"
is one such book for me. As the top review on Amazon says for the book: An
honest account from a person who has been there and done that."

Thanks, Uncle Felix.

Edit: Pleasant coincidence: My HN username is the same as the name of his
magazine :)

------
Saad_M
PC Pro
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC_Pro](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC_Pro))
is a UK computing publication and more importantly a Dennis publication that
had a big impact when I read it during formative years as a teenager. For me
it had big influence on my life and got me interested in computing
professionally and academically. I don't know if Felix Dennis had a direct
hand in the formation of PC Pro, but I am grateful that he did set up a
publication house that allowed something like PC pro to exist.

~~~
cstross
PC Pro was more aimed at the PC/Windows using demographic than (earlier)
sister magazine Computer Shopper -- whose Linux/open source column I wrote for
a bit over five years in the late 90s/early 00s. Now _that_ was the last
hurrah of the old skool British personal computing press ...! (Complete with
columns on the Amiga, ST, and BBC platforms and intros to assembler
programming _long_ after every other mag in the field had turned into yet
another boring infomercial for Microsoft Office.)

Sigh. Brings back memories.

~~~
mattl
Your column was hugely important for me growing up in the UK where I'd go for
weeks or even months without internet access. Being able to stay up to date
with free software stuff was a big deal.

------
stevejalim
"I think having a great idea is vastly overrated. I know it sounds kind of
crazy and counterintuitive. I don't think it matters what the idea is, almost.
You need great execution."

[https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/f/felix_dennis.ht...](https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/f/felix_dennis.html)

------
chris_wot
The Oz Schoolkids Issue was infamous, especially the cover with the rat's
tail. [1]

1\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schoolkids_OZ#mediaviewer/File:...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schoolkids_OZ#mediaviewer/File:Oz_Mag_Number_28.png)

------
edanm
Very sad.

His book, How to Get Rich, is IMO one of the top 5 best books on, well,
getting rich. It was also a very inspiring book to me. Although be warned - a
lot of it is caution _against_ trying to get rich.

Seriously, read his book.

------
karjaluoto
Never met the man, but I felt as though I almost knew him after reading his
books. Seems like he enjoyed the game, and was rather good at playing it.

------
mudil
His book "How to Get Rich: One of the World's Greatest Entrepreneurs Shares
His Secrets" is a great read: entertaining and very insightful.
([http://www.amazon.com/How-Get-Rich-Greatest-Entrepreneurs-
eb...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Get-Rich-Greatest-Entrepreneurs-
ebook/dp/B0017SUYY6/))

